# IVF Wales test results



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help me.

My dh had a SA on Wednesday of last week which was requested by my gynae.  It was done by Peter Ashley @ IVF Wales the results have gone back to my gynae and they have them today!!  The problem is they won't give the results to me over the phone.  I spoke with my gynae's secretary and she said the only way to get the results is either Mr P can write to me or at my next appt.  The problem being I don't have another appt. I am waiting for my surgery date and won't need another appt. between now and then.  Surely there must be a way of getting these results today


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

they sent my dh results to us by post, could you go to the clinic and ask them to give you a copy, i'm sure someone will give you more advice soon.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

As with Sammy they sent a copy of DP's out in the post it came a few days after the test. I would also ring the clinic and see if they can help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

would they fax it? its worth asking


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I am going to try IVF Wales tomorrow to see if they can post out the results.  At the moment all I have is that they will ask Mr P to look at them and write to us but they can't say when that will be.

And thanks for the replies!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi I have got his number if that is a help. Let me know and i will PM it to you. I've got it stored in my phone as Pete Sperm!!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Love it Pix and yes if you have a number it would be a big help.

I really don't know whay the NHS makes things so complicated


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Will PM now, its been a couple of years since I used it so I'm hoping that its the same number, I would think so tho


----------

